# Vulcan Shuttle Color Matching



## Darth Humorous (Dec 6, 2001)

After examining the molded-in mauve color of the Vulcan Shuttle and comparing it to the online pix of Andy Probert’s “as painted” version, I believe it does good credit to the base color he used. And, it is my desire to finish the model in his color scheme…at least to a reasonable degree for me.

I suppose it might actually work well NOT to paint the base color on, paint only the areas indicated in the instructions, and just use the decals. However, I foresee certain problems, especially if putty is needed, and at joints. So, I am inclined to paint the base color on, using the model’s tint as the desired color to match the paint to. Unfortunately, I do not see this color as readily available in any of the pre-mixed assortments of hobby paints. Yes, I am aware of the Testors “German Mauve”, though it isn’t quite the same color. Of course, I make no claim to be knowledgeable in all hobby paint manufacturers. So, does anyone know of such a color in a paint that would be suitable for this model? If not, does anyone know which color paints to start with for mixing it myself so as not to buy an inordinate amount of paint to experiment with?

As if that isn’t difficult enough, I tend to prefer enamels…unless I can achieve as sooth a finish in a particular acrylic. Oh yes, I would airbrush.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Mark


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Try to find the Humbrol line of paints.There was a pink color used by the Tornados in the Gulf War that you could play with.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

You should paint the base color.
Even though the kit is molded in color, unpainted plastic leaves a less than desirable effect for over all realism.

Try mixing colors.
You have the plastic and the box art as color reference.
And without having the directions in hand, I think there is a mix guide in the instructions.

Some people don't care to mix colors, but I find it fun.
Sometimes you get happy accidents.
Plus you learn more about how colors affect each other.

Have fun.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

The Vulcan shuttle is molded in mauve to reflect the movie prop colors and it has decals for that build. My question is this: Could someone use the additional Federation decals on their build and use Federation colors (grays)? 

I still have the orginal model that was molded in white. I was not going to buy the re-issue but after hearing that it has two sets of decals I just might take the plunge and do both.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> The Vulcan shuttle is molded in mauve to reflect the movie prop colors and it has decals for that build. My question is this: Could someone use the additional Federation decals on their build and use Federation colors (grays)?
> 
> I still have the orginal model that was molded in white. I was not going to buy the re-issue but after hearing that it has two sets of decals I just might take the plunge and do both.


It doesn't actually have TWO SETS of decals.

It has two sheets of decals.

Some are specific to the Vulcan shuttle and some are specific to the Federation.

And there are some common to both.

There are enough though, that you could do one and probably about 75% of another.
Which is better than no %.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Posted this a while ago, but it got buried -

The actual filming miniature was painted in a variety of shades of purple. In fact, most of the detailing on the filming miniature was achieved through paint and decals, rather than kit parts (though there were a fair share of those on the model as well).

This is a page from a Miniatures Manual that was prepared by Bob Abel's company showing the paint chips they presumably chose. (Though they wouldn't film the miniature, Abel's co. did supervise the build of it.) 










What you need to do is adjust your monitor (or printer) so that the color chips on the right side of the image look red, green, blue, black, white....etc) and then you have an idea of what the true colors of the chips are. The only hitch in this is that the placement guide - a paint-by-numbers guide that tells you which colors go where...... is MIA from the manual. Se la vie. I have to say I really do prefer the colors as it appears on the screen.

I recently pulled out an old copy of the kit and compared it to photos and a casting I have of the shuttle (not the sled) and I was surprised by how detailed the old version was. They captured the shape and the details (some of which were asymmetrical on the model) pretty good.

Personally, I prefer the color they wound up with in the film......

Gene


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

GKvfx said:


> Posted this a while ago, but it got buried -
> 
> The actual filming miniature was painted in a variety of shades of purple. In fact, most of the detailing on the filming miniature was achieved through paint and decals, rather than kit parts (though there were a fair share of those on the model as well).
> 
> ...


Actually, with the chip chart, you could take the file to any professional print place (or a buddy with a nice printer) and have them print it out.

Colors never look the same on a monitor (not because of any color issues from the monitor, but because of the illumination of the color).

Case in point, the file looks way too bright, judging from the color chart.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

There is really no substitute for the sort of priceless reference data Gene has provided on this thread. In terms of accurately replicating a studio scale paint scheme it seldom gets any better.

That said, this is a _terrific_ example of an FX miniature's finish bearing scant resemblance to that which actually appears in the film.

At the end of the day all that matters is personal preference, but it really begs the question: which is truly more "faithful" to the subject: the model as it appears (appeared) in person or the ship as it appears on screen?


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson, how does the chip chart look on your screen at work? In my original post, the black areas between the chips do look a little washed out. But in the quoted post below it, the same lines look even more washed out.

This thing looks different on my laptop and on my desktop. When scanned, it had no color correction.

Point is - use it for what it's worth. Hope it helps out. I have a chip chart from the Work Bee and the Travel Pod, but unfortunately, nothing else.......

Gene


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, on my recently calibrated monitor that "flat black" reads more like "Nato black;" slightly green and significantly on the light side. 

But, you know, it should be easy enough to correct for anyone interested in doing so.

It's also worth noting that, given the scale differential between the FX model and the kit version, a slightly faded version of the colors used might not be a bad idea...


----------



## Darth Humorous (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the replies!

Gene, thanks for the fabulous chart, and its intended use. ClubTepes, thanks for the info on how to get accurate color representation from the chart. Although on my screen, the RGB colors as well as the black and white look correct to me. The other colors look like a good representation of what I think they are. I have an Apple monitor, if that means anything. Still, I know my eye isn’t necessarily that trustworthy, so it probably is worthwhile to have a pro look at it.

As great a find as this chart is, I am still looking at mixing colors. As falcondesigns sez, I could start with A Humbrol pink. I imagine the obvious color to sparingly add FIRST is some sort of blue? I know various places will do computer color matching, but it is done with the paint they carry, which is house paint. Does anyone know if there are places that will computer color match hobby paints? If not, then I will indeed resort to the trial-by-error method of hand mixing. My fear is that being a novice at it will make this an expensive venture.

Gene and Rob, I, too, loved the onscreen appearance of the ship. However, once I saw what it really looked liked, I loved that even more…and it was Andy Probert’s intent that it appear that way. So personally, I am quite satisfied to pursue his color scheme. It is to R2’s credit that they knew there would be diverse interest in color preference, and made an decent attempt to accommodate.

Mark


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

enterprise_fan said:


> The Vulcan shuttle is molded in mauve to reflect the movie prop colors and it has decals for that build. My question is this: Could someone use the additional Federation decals on their build and use Federation colors (grays)?
> 
> I still have the orginal model that was molded in white. I was not going to buy the re-issue but after hearing that it has two sets of decals I just might take the plunge and do both.


The panel decals are engineered to work on virtually any color but specifically the mauve that the kit is injected in. So if you want to do a Fed version, give it a base coat of super light gray. if you want to do an on screen look, give it a golden bronze coat. In any case, the panel decals should give just the right amount of contrast but not influence the color too greatly. 

You take a look at a Federation version on the website
http://www.round2models.com/models/amt/vulcan-shuttle/amt641-11
There are a few different name markings for Fed and Vulcan options.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

OK, this isn't the best photo in the world - but I did try to color balance the camera to the white of the page beforehand.

Rob brought over the new Vulcan Shuttle kit and we clipped a part and put it next to the paint chip chart from the studio model - 










- the color of the plastic is darn close to the paint samples. I'm not sure which one is the "base" color and which are accents, but I think if you can mix up a bottle of paint (red+white+a bit o' blue) and match the color of the plastic, you'll have a great starting point.

Gene


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Can someone give me a link to the "as built and painted" pictures of the studio model?

I think I may have found a good base color in the Krylon line at Home Depot. It is called Hyacinth and if the cap is any indicator, then it is a perfect mixture of magenta and blue to make it that almost gray- but purple color.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

http://probertdesigns.com/Folder_DESIGN/LR_Shuttle-2.html

Gene


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks a lot Gene...just what I wanted. And no, the Hyacinth color from Krylon would work great for the darker panels on the shuttle, but the base color is definitely more of a pink.


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here you go, I've explained the colour matching I did for the kit re-issue here: in the next post ...


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

Since I rarely post here, the system wouldn't let me put the link in! (weird)

BTW Gene, thanks for posting that colour chip set... wish I'd known anbout that earlier... but these things always pop up after the fact though, don't they? Anyway, looks like we matched it up pretty well anyway. 

http://www.resinilluminati.com/showthread.php?t=6877&highlight=vulcan+shuttle&page=4


----------



## eimb1999 (Sep 8, 2007)

The colours I used were 2 parts "Krylon 42331 Fairytail Pink" and 1 part "Krylon 451513 Gum Drop". A near perfect match.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

eimb1999 said:


> The colours I used were 2 parts "Krylon 42331 Fairytail Pink" and 1 part "Krylon 451513 Gum Drop". A near perfect match.


I'll bet the Romulans use that to tease the Vulcans when their shuttles meet up at the stoplight....... "What kind of 'Fairytale Pink' shuttle is that?....." "Race you to the next system" etc.....

OK, I got nothing else........

Gene


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This isn't really on topic, but this thread shows you what mine looks like, done as a Federation shuttle in light grey, with JTGraphics excellent decals. That masking was a bit of a chore, but it was a fun build...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=136953


----------



## Darth Humorous (Dec 6, 2001)

eimb1999 said:


> The colours I used were 2 parts "Krylon 42331 Fairytail Pink" and 1 part "Krylon 451513 Gum Drop". A near perfect match.


Awesome! I presume you had to decant the paint from the aerosol cans? I don’t think those colors are available in Krylon’s “Fusion Brush-On” series.

Mark


----------

